# Free Storage till Spring



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone who needs to clear up some driveway or yard space, I am offering a winter time storage deal,,, bring your boat in for service work, pay the bill, then you can have free storage till spring, also if you call me at least 10 days prior to you wanting to pick the boat up, i will bring it up and charge the batteries, start and run the engine and make sure it is ready to go,, free of charge,,,

if you just want to store your boat, we offer secured storage, call for details :usaflag


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

That is a GREAT deal. Wish I had a trailer. Do you work on Hondas?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes we do....:usaflag


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

bumpin this one back to the top,,,,:usaflag


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

you still got this deal going? i need to get my boat serviced when i get back that way ever who buys it does not have to worry about it.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

yes i do,,,,:usaflag


----------

